# im a newbie to this but heres my 25 Gal.



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

In this 6 week old tank i have 2 Dwarf Gouramis and 5 Neon Tetras. I will soon be adding more fish and live plants... I am open to any suggestions on my next fish addition to my tank.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

welcome and great pics.. nice gouramis. i wouldnt add any more fish though. maybe a few more tetras but nothing larger.


----------



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

Really you don't think that i can put more than that in this size tank??


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

IMO, no i wouldnt. maybe a few more tetras but nothing else.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Very nice looking tank! I haven't seen many with colorful gravel that I like, but your tank pulls it off. It will look fantastic once you get the plants in there, too.

As far as additional stocking, I would add a few more neon tetras. In my opinion, having fewer types of fish and more of each is always more appealing than the other way around.

Gouramis can be pretty territorial and adding a lot more fish may bring out that behavior, but I think you're safe with increasing the number of neons in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

I would deff. add more neons. I have 8 in my 10, and would put at least 10 in yours. Neons are small, and extremely social, so more the better. aftert that, you could maybe add a few more of another species of tetra. What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I should add that with your tank being only 6 weeks old, I would wait at least two weeks, keeping a watchful eye on water quality during that time, before adding any more fish.


----------



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

so i am gonna get some more neon tetras today.....would it be cool to add a pleco as well????


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

do some research on plecos first. some plecos get over 18" while others stay smaller around 4 or 5". I have a list at home with plecos that stay under 5". most pet stores sell "common plecos", which get 18" or larger


----------



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

cool thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

Decided to not go with the plecos. However i did a little research and checked it out with a few of my buddies that have had tanks for years and i added 2 Silver Sharks.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Bala sharks? Bad idea they grow over a foot long.


----------



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

this tank is also only temporary for these fish though they will be put in a larger tank...


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Can i see the new sharks?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't mean to lecture you, but those Bala Sharks will need a very large home in the not-so-distant future. They get up to 16" long with 12" being a very common size. I know first-hand the desire to get fish now and get the appropriate setup later, but I strongly urge you to return these until you actually have the appropriate setup. Things often happen that change our plans and temporary homes become permanent homes. Bala Sharks are not difficult to come by and they will be around when you actually get the larger setup.


----------



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

Yea here's a quick shot of the new tenants...lol


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

yeha bala sharks. they need a 75 gal minimum...


----------



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

really buddy at the shop said i would be good to go....damn


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

It is difficult to get accurate information from a pet store. The only way to really tell is to know the answer already, which negates the need to ask the question. The trick is, when you go to a pet store, write down the name of whatever fish it is that catches your eye, then do some research, which could include asking questions about it here. Only when you have found out that the fish is an appropriate choice should you buy it. 

I understand the temptation to buy a fish. You see something you like and have never seen before and you "have to have it". Rest assured, they will make more of whatever it is and you can always go back after doing some research. It will save you a lot of frustration and a lot of money.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

bala's get 10+ inches..Plus they like to school.


----------



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

yea so i called the pet shop and they wont take them back i am gonna check with one of my buddies that has a 180 or 190 gal tank and see if he is interested in them...


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

If there are any, you may try other pet stores in the area. Any "mom and pop shop" will typically take in fish. They may not give you much, or anything, for them, but at least you will be rid of them...just in case your friends can't take them either.


----------



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

yea pets unlimited is the only thing in town


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

when I was totally new to fish i got a bala shark, didn't know what temp it liked didn't know the size tank it needed woke up in the morning to a dead bala


----------



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

my 2 balas are looking very healthy and seem very happy so far.... i am still trying to find them a new home.. Also would like to know about ph levels ,, my tank is always at 7.0 pet shop says its fine any opinions on that...


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

7.0 is good. you can check out various sites on specific ph levels for your fish. but 7.0 is the norm


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Isn't it hard to believe that those cuties could get so big. Btw, Welcome to Fishforums!


----------



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

hey thanks.... yea this is a good spot for beginners that is for sure. when i got a tank i thought well i hope that i like this? and i really do i find myself doing more and more research on different fish to see what m next move will be. as for the local tank action. i currently have one gourami and all 5 of my tetras in one corner and my other gourami and the 2 balas are in the other corner. they all look healthy and uninjured..... any feed back would be good..


----------



## Quick_Witt (Oct 22, 2007)

also wondering about breeding neon tetras??


----------

